# New/2nd hand grinder advice



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi.

i am thinking of going up the ladder a few steps on my grinder in early january. But getting confused.

I really want one that i can weigh and throw in my 18g and grind. I wouldnt like having to keep a full hopper of beans or anything too modded, easily adjustable and it cant really look ridiculously industrial!!







height is not an issue as no cuboards to worry about, and it would be used for my classic, and various pour overs, but mainly espresso.

looking at second hand due to budget, so around the £250 mark

Thinking the mazzer mini may be a good noticable step up from my current grinder (sage smart), but open to suggestions... Will keep an eye out on the for sale thread beginning of jan and pray for my perfect grinder to turn up.

Any suggestions would be really appreciated

Louis


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

There is an interesting thread going on at the moment which shows the last 1/3rd of a single dosed shot pulls very differently to the previous 2/3rds.

I know it's not the advice you are thinking, but it's worth thinking about adopting a technique that doesn't leave the last bit of ground beans with no weight on top.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

Dylan said:


> There is an interesting thread going on at the moment which shows the last 1/3rd of a single dosed shot pulls very differently to the previous 2/3rds.


Actually, that's not the conclusion I'd draw from those experiments. The two large conicals tested there show a relatively small difference between the last 1/3 and first 2/3rds (smaller than many people would have expected). Not much help to the OP though unfortunately.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah just checked it out, thanks for that, that is interesting.

I have always single dosed and had no issues, although im sure they work best with full hoppers, as thats what they are designed for. For me, 1-3 coffees per day, not sure i want all my beans sitting in a hopper, and sometimes i will have two different varities going!!!

So think i would still prefer single dosed suggestions if poss


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Give me a shout nearer the time I am sure u will have something to fit the bill, much better than a mini! Might even have the same Brasilia mc that was sold here for your budget!


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Brilliant!! Thanks coffeechap. I defenitly will!!!







)


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow just googled brasillia mc grinder... Something like that would be great!!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

GlennV said:


> Actually, that's not the conclusion I'd draw from those experiments. The two large conicals tested there show a relatively small difference between the last 1/3 and first 2/3rds (smaller than many people would have expected). Not much help to the OP though unfortunately.


It's the last third that seems to be the interesting one, the one where the beans have zero feeding weight.


----------

